# Older MTD



## slh3360 (Jul 22, 2020)

I have a older MTD that doesn't move forward or in reverse, I have replaced the drive belt and tightened the cable, the friction wheel appears to be ok also. Any suggestion on what else to look at or try


----------



## ~smokey~ (Feb 14, 2020)

Check the driveshaft bearings, if they have enough wear it will cause the symptoms you mention.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Stand the blower on the front, remove the bottom cover, spin the wheels, look around, put it in gear, hold the levers down, and spin and look, the plate should be moving up and down with the gears, the friction wheels should be touching.


----------



## slh3360 (Jul 22, 2020)

Thanks for the suggestion, i will look at them


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

start it with the belt cover removed,

engage the drive with the lever and look at the drive belt, make sure its still spinning, and not slipping/staying still

if it does still spin, you probably have a worn out drive wheel/rubber ring


----------

